# T. Howard Foundation Launches New Web Site



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The T. Howard Foundation, a non-profit organization with a mission to promote diversity in the satellite and telecommunications industry, has launched a new web site, which can be found at: www.t-howard.com.

One of the foundation's primary goals is to inform the public and business community about its activities, which play a role in ensuring that traditionally underrepresented segments of the population gain valuable employment experience in the satellite and telecommunications businesses.

A major objective of the new web site is to educate the industry and students about the opportunities available to them through the THF Summer Internship Program. The program affords well-qualified, talented women and students of color the opportunity to gain career experience in paid internships within the industry.

Intern host companies that continue to support the Foundation's efforts include: Black Entertainment Television; Comedy Central; DirecTV; ESPN; HBO; MTV Networks; the National Football League; the NRTC; Showtime Networks; and Turner Network Sales. Executives from many of these companies also serve on the T. Howard Foundation's Board of Directors and Board of Trustees.

"We're excited about launching our new site because it will help us continue to grow by reaching the best and the brightest women and students of color for our internship program, as well as industry executives who share our vision and are interested in becoming dedicated supporters of the Foundation and its mission," said Cynthia Dinkins, executive director of the Foundation.

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------

